# Another attic insulation thread- tight attic space problem



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How old is the roof?

That looks like a complete nightmare to work in.


----------



## URY914 (Dec 6, 2016)

The roof is in good shape. Yea, I thought about opening up the roof to get access too. But I'd rather not.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

You need to find a 4ft contractor to help you...another option is ripping plywood into 2'x8' rectangles, put them in a centered line [temporarily] screwed down, then get something like a padded auto dolly that you can slide around on to shoot-in your insulation...find someone small that can set the plywood for you...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of the outside in the soffit area.
Thinking outside the box it would be a pain but the baffles may be able to be added from the outside.
May be easier to cut up that old system to get it out the hole you have now.
When I have to blow in insulation I tape a piece of PVC pipe to the hose to make it easier to reach those low areas.


----------



## URY914 (Dec 6, 2016)

I've watched a few YouTube videos and saw the PVC pipe extensions. Good idea to fit into the hard to reach spots.

I'll also look at removing the vinyl soffit material and installing baffles from the outside. 

I'll take some more pics of the attic too.


----------

